# Club Blinko



## rjnpenang

Hi everybody, anyone receiving these annoying & espensive text messages on your mobile from Club Blinko, type BAJA and send to 5505 Regards Rob


----------



## Chica

rjnpenang said:


> Hi everybody, anyone receiving these annoying & espensive text messages on your mobile from Club Blinko, type BAJA and send to 5505 Regards Rob


Hi Rob,

No I am not receiving any of these. I wonder what sort of club they are referring to


----------



## Stevewom

rjnpenang said:


> Hi everybody, anyone receiving these annoying & espensive text messages on your mobile from Club Blinko, type BAJA and send to 5505 Regards Rob


Thanks for that Rob, but they have changed the number, or at least added to it. You now have to add 79 in front of the 5505(795505). God knows how I managed to get on their texting list but I am glad to be free of them now.


----------



## Snack510

So I've tried sending a "Baja" text to both 795505, and 5505, neither of which has stopped these damn texts. I got a text back that says that I've been unsubscribed, but the texts keep coming. I haven't been able to find "Club Blinko's" website through google, all I get are forums like this one telling me how to stop the texts, but they all say the same thing (Send "BAJA" to 5505 or 795505). Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Snack510 said:


> So I've tried sending a "Baja" text to both 795505, and 5505, neither of which has stopped these damn texts. I got a text back that says that I've been unsubscribed, but the texts keep coming. I haven't been able to find "Club Blinko's" website through google, all I get are forums like this one telling me how to stop the texts, but they all say the same thing (Send "BAJA" to 5505 or 795505). Anyone have any suggestions?


I don't know if you've seen this

DARSE DE BAJA EN BLINKO GRATIS Y DEFINITIVAMENTE — Foro de Quejas y denuncias
and this about how someone started getting text from Blinko after doing a test on Facebook

Blinko se aprovecha de los test de inteligencia en Facebook | Reclamaciones de un consumidor


----------



## Suejat

rjnpenang said:


> Hi everybody, anyone receiving these annoying & espensive text messages on your mobile from Club Blinko, type BAJA and send to 5505 Regards Rob


Tried that------ message fails . Possibly because my saldo is so low that I cannot pay for it!!!! They are taking approx 10 euros a day!!!!!!


----------



## Suejat

Suejat said:


> Tried that------ message fails . Possibly because my saldo is so low that I cannot pay for it!!!! They are taking approx 10 euros a day!!!!!!


I just sent another text--- to 795505, and got an immediate reply, telling me that I wasn't subscribed to anything to do with that number. 
AARRRGGHHHHH Help!!!


----------



## Alcalaina

Contact your phone company and ask them to block them ?


----------



## Suejat

I think that has to be the next move---- however telefonica (movistar) are not the most helpful in the world!


----------



## Alcalaina

Suejat said:


> I think that has to be the next move---- however telefonica (movistar) are not the most helpful in the world!


They suddenly become incredibly helpful if you tell them you are so fed up you are about to switch to Orange ...


----------



## Suejat

Alcalaina said:


> They suddenly become incredibly helpful if you tell them you are so fed up you are about to switch to Orange ...


What a good idea!!


----------



## Suejat

Telefonica came back to me, and gave me the names of the companies who were calling, and the numbers they were calling from, and told me that I had to send "Baja" to them, and I should receive a text back in confirmation. This I did, and the texts came back, although I didn't open them, just read the headlines!!! I'll see what my saldo is in the morning. If anyone is interested, these are the two companies involved in my problem. Nothing like the people I actually got sucked in through. That was "planet 49.es". All I can say is that if you think it strange that you should be asked for your mobile number, when entering a competition, taking part in a quiz online, or playing a game, then don't give it to them, it could prove very costly. 

En su caso, hemos 795888(Delicom, S.L.) and 795559(Buongiorno Myalert, S.A.).


----------



## Suejat

Just another quick note--- Buongiorno is one of the names that Blinko uses in the USA, I discovered.


----------

